# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  where to get spare roof tiles?

## drewy

Hi all.  Does anyone know where I can get spare roof tiles?  I broke a few by stepping on them and don't have spares.  The roof tiles are those old types for houses built around 40-50 years ago.   I live in Melbourne Eastern Suburbs.  
thanks

----------


## GeoffW1

> Hi all. Does anyone know where I can get spare roof tiles? I broke a few by stepping on them and don't have spares. The roof tiles are those old types for houses built around 40-50 years ago. I live in Melbourne Eastern Suburbs.  
> thanks

  Hi, 
They are possibly Marseilles pattern terracotta.   http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightcliff/3949417684/ 
You can still get this pattern but the exact dimensions will most likely be a bit different as the manufacturers have gone metric and renewed the moulds. 
Whatever the tile, a common trick is to get sufficient new tiles, then lift tiles from the last row at the gutter, every third or fourth one. The new tiles go in there, where they don't cause too much mismatch in size, or leaks, and the older ones you lifted are used to replace the broken ones further up. 
Failing that many second-hand building suppliers carry these tiles. I don't know where to advise down there south of the border though. 
Cheers

----------


## drewy

> Hi, 
> They are possibly Marseilles pattern terracotta.   183_1355 roof tile Pierre Sacoman, St Henry, Marseille | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
> You can still get this pattern but the exact dimensions will most likely be a bit different as the manufacturers have gone metric and renewed the moulds. 
> Whatever the tile, a common trick is to get sufficient new tiles, then lift tiles from the last row at the gutter, every third or fourth one. The new tiles go in there, where they don't cause too much mismatch in size, or leaks, and the older ones you lifted are used to replace the broken ones further up. 
> Failing that many second-hand building suppliers carry these tiles. I don't know where to advise down there south of the border though. 
> Cheers

  Hi Geoff .................. thanks for the pic.  It is the exact type of roof tile I am looking for.  May look at building suppliers.  Thanks for the tip about lifting the row closest to the gutter and replacing the broken ones.  Much appreciated.

----------


## ecomodics

Hi   
You could try auction houses, some sell old/new tiles for really cheap prices. Most of these are left overs or from closed down warehouses.
Other way is trading post, people might have old/spare tiles lying around and would hand them in.
The rental place i moved in had old tiles in the backyard, i m sure you would be able to grab some old ones lying around without having to go buy them. 
Ema

----------

